# Commando ww2



## zerum (Jun 5, 2006)

Is there any place there is possible to find out about a person that served in the commandos,what he did,where he been.Or anything else what happend when in duty??


----------



## plan_D (Jun 15, 2006)

You need his service number. Then you write off to the MoD for his service history, if you're after a British Commando - which would be the case because only Britain had the Commando.


----------



## zerum (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok thanks for that, I have to talk to his children if they know something.The problem is that the person is dead,and until right before he died,the only thing we know about him,that he serve in scotland as a motorbike ordonnance.).but he had a talk whit a person Iknow,just before he died,and then he told that he was inwolved in many commandoraids in ww2.And after the war he was working with the commandos on high leve,l In different countrys in NATO.What is the adress to MoD?E-mail??


----------



## zerum (Jul 4, 2006)

If I Want to find out about a Person that was in the US Navy,where to search??


----------



## hellothere (Jul 21, 2006)

It would be difficult to find a commando, as most of them where (and still are) sworn to secrecy


----------



## trackend (Jul 22, 2006)

See if you can find out his unit or battallion Zerum No3, No4 commando etc and if he was army or marine commando also try searching under combined operations although its unlikely to mention specific names if you know his battallion it will narrow your search a heck of a lot.


----------



## zerum (Jul 23, 2006)

Tank`s a lot.I take contact whit his children at the end of the week,see if they got anyting.A person is going to write a book about people that fight in ww2 from my homearea and he missing information about the 2 persons.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

Zerum, I know a book that will help you with learning about an American Commando in the OSS. Get the Book _*Shadow Warriors, by Tom Clancy.*_ There is an interesting story about three americans dropped into occupied France with French troops of the SAS who trained French militias to rebel against the Germans.


----------



## JF3D (Aug 8, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Zerum, I know a book that will help you with learning about an American Commando in the OSS. Get the Book _*Shadow Warriors, by Tom Clancy.*_ There is an interesting story about three americans dropped into occupied France with French troops of the SAS who trained French militias to rebel against the Germans.



The 3 man teams were OSS developed. The British equivalent were SOE or Special Operations Executive. OSS called their folks Jedburg teams. Like a small SF A team to train and equip local forces. Primany job was commo and operations of which the locals tended to be a little light in.


----------



## zerum (Aug 9, 2006)

Get some new info from his children. The person I looking fore was training at Dumfries in Scotland, he was also in " Bergkompaniet" from nov.44.But I dont know how long he was there."Bergkompaniet" was sendt to Finnmark in Norway to "help "the Russian.Thats all I know by now...


----------



## zerum (Aug 9, 2006)

Get som info about another person I looking for..Started on U.S.Admiral Halstead, was later on class B,C,D Ships? Was captain on U.S coast guard F.S.384.. Is there any place I can find more info about him??? I was on te Us navy sides,but no hit there.


----------

